# Ideas



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking for modification ideas for this storage area.
It from my 310BHS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on what you want to store in there? Also what are the dimensions?


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on what you want to store in there? Also what are the dimensions?


I'll have to measure. Sorry, being new to this forum I assumed most have seen this storage area before on the 310BHS
The camper is in storage so the measurments would have to wait, unless there is anyone else with thte same storage that can tell us.

It's actually pretty big. It extends up past the door near two times the height of the door. Maybe more.
My first thought was maybe an outdoor kitchen with cabnet, fridge and counter, but it is not that deep (maybe 1.5 - 2').

Another thought would be to cut a bigger door, and just hang peg board for tools.


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on what you want to store in there? Also what are the dimensions?


The area of the trailer this is located is the door side rear.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I keep our chairs in there ........... 2 loungers, 5 fold ups, our folding table, our camp chef griddle, cap chef barbecue box, Pots on top of the barbecue box, 1 fold up rocking chair, our umbrella's, 6 bike helmets, and some miscellaneous toys ...... you can use that higher space when packing









I believe the height of the door is so that the clip that holds it open is at a reasonable height off of ground level to access it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

avogelmi said:


> Depends on what you want to store in there? Also what are the dimensions?


I'll have to measure. Sorry, being new to this forum I assumed most have seen this storage area before on the 310BHS
The camper is in storage so the measurments would have to wait, unless there is anyone else with thte same storage that can tell us.

It's actually pretty big. It extends up past the door near two times the height of the door. Maybe more.
My first thought was maybe an outdoor kitchen with cabnet, fridge and counter, but it is not that deep (maybe 1.5 - 2').

Another thought would be to cut a bigger door, and just hang peg board for tools.
[/quote]

Every model is so different and even different years of the same model can be different.

Based on the inside being so much taller, what is on the inside? Could you add inside storage access?


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Depends on what you want to store in there? Also what are the dimensions?


On the inside there is a bunk w/ shelves.

I'll have to measure. Sorry, being new to this forum I assumed most have seen this storage area before on the 310BHS
The camper is in storage so the measurments would have to wait, unless there is anyone else with thte same storage that can tell us.

It's actually pretty big. It extends up past the door near two times the height of the door. Maybe more.
My first thought was maybe an outdoor kitchen with cabnet, fridge and counter, but it is not that deep (maybe 1.5 - 2').

Another thought would be to cut a bigger door, and just hang peg board for tools.
[/quote]

Every model is so different and even different years of the same model can be different.

Based on the inside being so much taller, what is on the inside? Could you add inside storage access?
[/quote]


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

That compartment is where we keep our fishing supplies.


----------



## avogelmi (Oct 10, 2012)

I am thinking multi purpose area.
Maybe a little peg board for tools. A flip out counter top as a work bench.
Might even try to put peg board on a drawer type slide so I can slide it up out of the way.
Maybe a receptical for charging my drill and other cordless tools.

When repairs are done I slide the peg board and tools up and plug in my blender for Foo Foo Drinks.

I might be on to something.
Now who is good enough to design it???????????


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like the perfect depth to store the most important cargo. Half cases of brown ale, IPA, lager, hef, etc.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> It looks like the perfect depth to store the most important cargo. Half cases of brown ale, IPA, lager, hef, etc.


X10


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> It looks like the perfect depth to store the most important cargo. Half cases of brown ale, IPA, lager, hef, etc.


X10








[/quote]

X 1 Kajabillion


----------

